# leaning oak removal



## murphy4trees (May 6, 2009)

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=8HBE36MH

You all might want to consider posting your longer videos at megavideo.com as google has discontinued uploads for some unknown reason.

This is a 26 minute wmv file, 96 MB... shot with sony mini dv, a week ago friday.. surprisingly good sound on the camera mic. ONly my second video edit.. nothing fancy, no music and only one voice over..

Pat Epps is the climber. There are hints of a lot of good techniques he uses... little stuff that saves time here and there. It all adds up. I think Pat could have saved some more time by switching from the ms200 to the 440 as soon as he got into the wood. We ran out of light for the last couple cuts, and his saw handling could improve, but overall he is a very experienced and efficient climber. 

The tree gets side loaded significantly on the first cut on the wood. That is a major mistake and I should probably edit it out, becasue I wouldn't want people to think that is good tree work. The butt line was only supposed to control the swing, but the newbie groundie didn't let it run. If you look carefully, you can see the shock load on the tree pulls it down so the climber's line and lanyard take some of the force and actually stop the tree from moving. The second cut on the wood shows proper rope control, letting the piece run smoothly to a controlled stop. Either way, I should have set a redirect up or found another tree directly back against the lean to use for a ground anchor point, rather than sideloading the tree. That is actually one of my big safety peeves. Side loading a tree has killed many a climber!


----------



## treemandan (May 6, 2009)

Can't seem to find the video Dan. Beats me.


----------



## treemandan (May 6, 2009)

Figures, the only day it ain't raining I made a dentist appointment at 1 pm. Maybe I can do a small job after. Does anyone appreciate the word antsy?
anyway, I don't see the video, I looked all over and really want to see it. 
Now about Pat... I just think he does takes some unnecessary chances I wouldn't. I am just The Dan and don't mean any disrespect. But Murphy, oh boy, the ego on you :greenchainsaw: Maybe you will get lucky and have a chance to see my nancy ass in action one day, you can film it and we can all have a great laugh


----------



## treemandan (May 6, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Click on the green 'play' button in the middle of the screen.
> 
> Close the advertisement that opens.
> 
> Click on the green 'play' button in the middle of the screen and wait for a minute or so until the video opens.



Nobody told me I was gonna have to wait. I did click that green button and some dippy girl came on telling me to take this IQ test. Fearing the worst I closed the window, let me try again.


----------



## treemandan (May 6, 2009)

A year after the fact? That always gets me. What can you do? Other than that I wouldn't change a thing. 

I heard about some kind of break away lanyard and often wished I had one in some situations but in times like that I am always ready to slice that rope. Its way easier to work the 20 in these spots than a 44 however I might not cut a face notch but rather a ripper on that wood to leseen the effect.
But trust me, if I did that tree you would have had to listen to me: " what the $%#@ is the matter with these people?" "They got this dead tree hanging out back here, knew it was screwed years ago and now expect me to do something?" " Oh can't just cut, gotta rope it too?" "Oh, well GEE WHIZ THANKS!" " How much?" " you have to be kidding, right?"

I just looked at a small dead cottonwood broken in half and laying up there. Its not big but the lady has new plantings and last time we extracted one of these ( I told her these trees were done years ago) she starts gripping about walking on some stupid flowers she put in the woods under these screwed trees. She keeps telling my about how much she knows about plants, she is a member at Longwood, the whole nine yards. She goes" 400? I was expecting half" I said" I know, let me know what idiot does it for you"
She actaually called me awhile ago, I called back both phones, left a message but she didn't call back until after a week. She did describe the broken tree when she first called the machine but I wasn't going to run down there until I talked to her. I supposed she was trying to beat the estimate the ohter guy gave for half of mine. Oh well, the risk is not worth it. I gave her a price of 150 to yank it down but that is not good enough for her either, can't hurt nothing.
So whatever poor sap is going over to Silvia Cooperman's on Crown Oak ( big houses now) you go ahead and have a good time. Maybe you signed up to die for this woman, I didn't.


Good action gentlemen


----------



## ozzy42 (May 7, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=8HBE36MH
> 
> You all might want to consider posting your longer videos at megavideo.com as google has discontinued uploads for some unknown reason.
> 
> ...


Nice video.The dead ones are always so fun.
One small pc of critisizm on the climber,and no I'm not trying to bust any ballz,just something I notice a lot of climbers do that to me seems an unneccesary move.
At about 8-9in into it he drop starts the saw off to his right,and then moves it around the climb line to the left side. I think its safer to start the saw on the left side when cutting there,rather than move a running saw past the climbing line.
Like I said ,the climber seems to be very safety oriented,,,maybe its just one of those things he didn't think about.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 7, 2009)

not to bad we do it a little different it how your trained but i would have moved the swing set out of the way its a couple of extra minutes its easy fix tom trees


----------



## tree MDS (May 7, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## treemandan (May 7, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> opcorn:



You missed the whole thing... maybe next time Ok?


----------



## TommyTree (May 7, 2009)

*treemandan*

alot of my customers lie about other peoples quotes, just a word of advice do not believe them without a written estimate. :monkey:


----------



## treemandan (May 7, 2009)

TommyTree said:


> alot of my customers lie about other peoples quotes, just a word of advice do not believe them without a written estimate. :monkey:



Thanks for the advice


----------



## tree MDS (May 7, 2009)

treemandan said:


> You missed the whole thing... maybe next time Ok?



Huh dude?? 

I seen the threads dan-o! 

Not to worry!

lol.


----------



## Adkpk (May 7, 2009)

Glad to see you gave that vid it's own thread. You speak very clearly Daniel if you move on from tree work maybe announcing or radio would be something to look into.


----------



## kamcbrayer (May 7, 2009)

That was a decent video. I wish I had a video camera to do some shooting.


----------



## Quickhorse (May 8, 2009)

Good video . . . depending on how much a customer bugs/complains about the $ and time it takes, deciphers whether they get lawn protection for the final drop! . . .


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2009)

Murph why didn't you remove the tree you are certainly more than qualified , you were doing a monkeys job on the ropes , the climber Pat is a sub of Murphy Tree? I wanted to see how you earned all that money you were talking about last week.. lol


----------



## Reg (May 9, 2009)

Nice work, especially in that you and Pat remain composed and communicative throughout....although the video cut-out on me so I missed the end. Glad the weather was favourable also. Well done again!


----------



## 1I'dJak (May 14, 2009)

Good work but after all the smack talk I was expecting to see some god-like tree work


----------



## Tree Pig (May 14, 2009)

I was told Dan was god like and that he actually invented this

http://www.youtube.com/v/Wm0Qnlt8T-0&hl=en&fs=1"

its not me by the way


----------



## zone-2 (Aug 1, 2009)

This is my first post here.
Thanks for the video.


----------

